# I wany to built ship model for MV baghdad



## alwalid alsaadi

Please any one can help me by desgin of MV baghdad built in Kherson shipyard at 1971 with imo 7113870 for Iraqi Line
also below it's image


----------



## Don Matheson

Can you provide anymore information on the Baghdad, did she have any sisters or had she been sold on and had a name change anytime?
Where have you tried to find plans?
Will have a look but cant promise you anything.

Don


----------



## cueball44

The Ship m.v Baghdad was built in the soviet union for Iraq, Iraq flag general cargo vessel mv baghdad, built 1971, upstream river Elbe on 9-7-1972. renamed Veesham 111, Mongolian flag,2003, broken up (scrapped) on 2-7-2003. 'cueball44'


----------



## Don Matheson

Thanks Cueball, that helps a lot but being built in Russia may make it difficult to find plans. Thats why I was after a new name or a sister.
Will give it a try.

Don


----------



## Wribbenhall

Don Matheson said:


> Thanks Cueball, that helps a lot but being built in Russia may make it difficult to find plans. Thats why I was after a new name or a sister.
> Will give it a try.
> 
> Don


Don,there were 5 sisters of BAGHDAD: All 6 were Built by Khersonskiy SZ,Kherson.(DesignNo.595E)

BASRAH
AL GURAINIAH
AL KHALIDIAH
AL OMARIAH
AL ARIDHIAH

Regards Wribbenhall


----------



## alwalid alsaadi

thank you Don Matheson also thanks for Wribbenhall and cueball44. also she have sister MV Babylon , MV sindbad and MV PAYIME ,and PANGANI and MV AL- ABEDIN, and MV VISHVA UMANC, and MV VISHVA ASHA, and MV ROSA S. , and MV KLAVDIA , and MV POLANA.

Thank you again dearest . Please try to help me this ship mean a lot for me


----------



## alwalid alsaadi

Dear Sirs
Please anyone try to help me !!!


----------



## Don Matheson

It has only been a couple of days and unfortunately when I have good days I have to try fitting other things in. 
I am still chasing plans and will let you know if I find some.

Don


----------



## alwalid alsaadi

Don Matheson said:


> It has only been a couple of days and unfortunately when I have good days I have to try fitting other things in.
> I am still chasing plans and will let you know if I find some.
> 
> Don


Thank you very much Don


----------



## alwalid alsaadi

At last i get the plan of MV baghdad . Thank you all .


----------



## Billieboy

Don't forget to post the photo when you're finished.


----------



## alwalid alsaadi

I shall do ,,


----------



## Don Matheson

Alwalid, where did you find the plans, how good do they look, how many sheets and how much will they cost?
I am glad you have found them as I was going mad searching Russian sites after searching all the other sites I know. 
I was going to suggest you tried the owners, perhaps a set hidden away somewhere. Now know you would have tried them as your dad sailed on her.
Nice looking ship but with all those cranes the deck machinery could be a pain to build.
Let me know how it goes with the plans and once you start enjoy the building.

Don


----------



## alwalid alsaadi

Thank you Don . Sorry if I made you busy. thank you for your helping . i make research at all russian and Ukraine websites . but the problem was that website just use russian language . with google translator I made some russian sentences.
at last Gentleman Mr. Andrey Shlyakhov who own the Marine Engineering Bureau (http://meb.com.ua/) send about nine plans and the specification book without any cost. 
I were contact the owner Iraqi State for maritime transport co. but Unfortunately, all their do***ents were burned in the last war 2003.
Now really i am happy and i will try to make the model like real.
Thank you again Don . and also the thanks for all members at this great website.


----------



## jerome morris

Best of luck with your model. And ask if you need some guidance, there is plenty of willing helpers here.


----------



## alwalid alsaadi

Thank you Jerome, that is my hope


----------



## bilalhamid

Gents,
My father sailed on Al-Abedin which is sister to MV Baghdad in 1972. Can you please share the plans and specification so as to enable me to build a model of the vessel as a gift. I have tried reaching out to the marine engineer mentioned above but cannot locate him. 

Here is a pic of MV Al-Abedin:
http://www.wellandcanal.ca/salties/a/alabedin/abedin.htm

thanks and best regards


----------



## alwalid alsaadi

bilalhamid said:


> Gents,
> My father sailed on Al-Abedin which is sister to MV Baghdad in 1972. Can you please share the plans and specification so as to enable me to build a model of the vessel as a gift. I have tried reaching out to the marine engineer mentioned above but cannot locate him.
> 
> Here is a pic of MV Al-Abedin:
> http://www.wellandcanal.ca/salties/a/alabedin/abedin.htm
> 
> thanks and best regards


Hi 
Sorry for delay in replying . Yes I have the plans for project 595 . Send for me your email . The plan have big size and I coundnt upload them here . Pay attention that s plans are for project 595 and Alabedin is in project 595E so the crans are diffrents .


----------



## AlbieR

Hello,

I sailed on many of this class that were built for Kuwait Shipping Company, they were hard working ships for the engineers. Can you send me the plans you have if I send you a Private Message with my email?
I wish you well with your project build, please post a picture when it is finished.

Regards
AlbieR


----------



## PJG1412

Hi sounds as if you are ready to go, please update us on your progress. There's plenty of advice on this site.
Best of luck
PJG


----------

